# Ads covering up posts in mobile ap



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2013)

Lately the ads in the mobile version are covering up certain posts and even buttons one might want to use. There is no way to get rid of them. I know that advertising is how the site generates the bulk of its dough, but it's getting really annoying not being able to see some if the post in a thread or being able to reply because the buttons are covered by an ad. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 2, 2013






Luckily this one was at the bottom of the thread. However if I wanted to switch to desktop, or back to mobile I wouldn't be able to post the button since as soon as you touch there it goes to the sprint site..


----------



## flyboys (Dec 2, 2013)

I was just getting ready to post a question about the same thing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2013)

Also if you hit the quote reply the pop up that you then have to hit to initiate the reply gets covered up and you can't use it. Very frustrating since I do most my posting from my phone as we don't have a computer at home.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 3, 2013






In this photo the banner at the bottom is covering the quote reply button. Sometimes I can close the ad sometimes I can't.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 3, 2013






This is what it should look like.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 3, 2013)

Luckily I can get to the reply window for this thread.  I could not close the ad.  Could not reply to some threads.....cyber Monday I guess.


----------

